# temp offered permanent role but pregnant



## terrypops (23 Feb 2013)

hi i have been offered permanent role in company where i have been working on contract basis for over 2.5 years. However i am now four months pergnant. Should i telk them before i sign or after? If i dont get it i wont get another contract as wont be able to honour it. They have been wanting to offer me this role for last five months but were waiting in restructuring etc. What do you think is best approach. I dont want to be devious but on other hand i cant afford to be out of work as cannot even claim maternity leave as too early. Help! Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Feb 2013)

Hi terry

I don't think that there is any issue here for you to worry about.

If they had given you a permanent job 2.5 years ago, you would just be going to your employer now and telling them the good news. 

The contract thing seems irrelevant to me. If you had told them you were pregnant and they did not renew the contract, you might have a case against them.

But for simplicity, sign the permanent contract and then tell them. 

They manage their business using short-term contracts, so they will be able to get someone to cover for your maternity leave.


----------



## Importer (23 Feb 2013)

Whats wrong with being honest and straight these days. Go to the employer and tell them your situation.

As an employer i would take a very dim view of someone signing a contract and then announcing that they were pregnant.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Feb 2013)

Importer said:


> As an employer i would take a very dim view of someone signing a contract and then announcing that they were pregnant.



I was taking on someone to cover an important one year contract and having signed it, they told me that they were taking maternity leave in the middle of it, I would take a dim view as well. Mind you, I couldn't do anything about it.

If I was taking on someone to a new permanent job from scratch, and having started, they told me that they were pregnant, I would be a bit disappointed, but I would understand it.

The OP has been in this job for 2.5 years and has, in my view, well "earned" her leave. 

Brendan


----------



## terrypops (23 Feb 2013)

Thanks it has taken them such long time to get this sorted. If they had given me offer in october then would have accepted and was not pregnant but they extended my contract by four months due to restructuring and politics. I wont get maternity leave paid anyway as would need to go through probation and dont expect it. They are recruiting for few roles but want me to go permanent due to experience etc. If i dont they have to let me go due to new rule on contractors where they can no longer keep renewing after 2 years. I am afraid that if i tell them before i sign they will revoke offer and then i will have no income at all -they have made mess of situation up until niw so would not be surprised if i told them upfront that they would let me go. I feel if they were upset they could just not pass my probation or give me notice period anyway. What harm is it? They get me at cheaper rate as an employee no real benefits there and i continue to help on project where i am subject expert and i continue to get an income.


----------



## Thirsty (24 Feb 2013)

Terrypops, I'm open to correction here, but I'm pretty sure once you have worked for the same employer at least 1 year you are protected by the Unfair Dismissals Act.  

They can't just 'let you go' without either making you redundant (and they can't then take on someone else in the role) or establishing that you are not competent in the role and that certainly doesn't seem to be the case here.


----------



## terrypops (3 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the advice. They eventually gave me paperwork on friday afternoin as was finishing up so i just signed it but did not tell them i was pregnant. I am thinking of telling them tomorow morning as this is my offical start date in perm role. Do you think i should tell them or wait? I dont wantto wait too long as they may move me to new project so want to give them as much notice as possible.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Mar 2013)

Will they just move you to a new project without consulting with you? 

Or will they consult? 

Or will they give you some notice? 

I think it's better to wait until they tell you. 

You can then take one of the managers into your confidence and share your "secret" with them, telling them that the new project is not a good idea. 

Making a public announcement the day after signing the contract doesn't look great. There is absolutely nothing wrong with it, but try to leave a few days or , better still, weeks.


----------



## terrypops (3 Mar 2013)

Hi  no they wont consult. It is always a fight when a new resource is available. Up unitl now iwas recruited for this project but when go perm you go to general pool and depending on priority that is where you are placed. A couple of managers have already mentioned to me that they have advised senior mgt that they want me on their project. If i leave it it could cause them problems. Also to be honest i cant leave it few weeks as it is starting to look obvious that i either have been eating too much or am pregnant! I also have an antenatal appointment in one weeks time where i need couple hours off.  I think it would be worse reflection on me if i waited and told them when i was five months gone.


----------



## burmo (3 Mar 2013)

I think you should follow the advice on a similiar thread from last week... let it go as long as you feel to... 'you were concerned about miscarriage, etc.' and didn't want to plan for it yourself until more time had gone by.


----------



## oldnick (3 Mar 2013)

Great advice burmo -and other posters.
Never mind the employer or the managers.
And never mind what they'll think of Terry for deliberately hiding the truth for so long.


----------



## terrypops (3 Mar 2013)

Thanks for all the advice.  I have decided to tell them first thing tomorrow which is my perm how dates.  I have not told anyone until now as an at risk of miscarriage and have had two scares in last six weeks . But don't want to keep it hidden from then for longer.  If they Terry and revoke offer then so be it.


----------



## oldnick (3 Mar 2013)

Terry:  they should -and legally cannot - revoke the offer based on the fact that you are pregnant. 

My advice to be straight with them was based on my belief that ,although no employer is happy to hear that an employee will disappear for many months, he/she will aprreciate an employee's candour.

It would be great if you could advise on the reaction...


----------



## terrypops (4 Mar 2013)

Hi all.  Well I told them this morning and they seem ok with it. They apologised that it took them so many months to sort out and thanked new for telling them so that they can ensure I am in best project etc.   I guess that the fact i have been there for so long and not a newbie helps. huge relief for me that it is in the open. Thanks to everyone for your advice.


----------

